# Java mp3 / Media Streaming Server jinzora



## Thomas Darimont (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Hier mal was nettes zum Thema MediaStreaming:
http://www.jinzora.org/

Gruß Tom


----------



## jpucky (10. Februar 2009)

Weiß einer ob es ein ähnliches Tool in Java gibt?
PHP ist häßlich und nervig.

Viele Grüße
jpucky


----------



## Oliver Gierke (10. Februar 2009)

> Jinzora ist eine webbasierte PHP-Anwendung zum Verwalten und Streamen ihrer Medien.



WTF?

REINHAUN!


----------



## Thomas Darimont (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

keine Ahnung, warum ich vor 4 Jahren auf die Idee kam den link hierein zu setzen... davon gabs wohl mal ne Java Version ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------

